# Physical Fitness Testing Medicals for the Seafarer



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Recalling the perfunctory medicals we used to get when I first joined the MN I am astonished at the proposed guidlines the MCA are consulting about, just now, for Examining Doctors.

Thank goodness that we did not have to undertake the like of these proposed tests.

I think back at some of the elderly masters whom I sailed with in my time and no way would they have been able to perform the 
physical fitness testing - sounds like they are looking for supermen?.
Have a look-
www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga07-home/shipsandcargoes/consultations/mcga-currentconsultations.htm


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Just had a quick scan through them.
I've no doubt that if some, if not all of these suggestions are implemented then we'll see a LOT of men being forced to go ashore.
The MCA will then be duly mystified as to where all the Seafarers went.
I wonder how much they intend to charge for such a medical, at the moment it's £80 a go, and looking through some of these tests it'll probably end up costing a lot more!


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Remember the pool doctor in Glasgow, used to give the shaky’s a tot and tell them to come back when they were less vibrated.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Cough, pee in a bottle, can you hear my wris****ch and, oh, are you still warm. Happy days before the people not affected decided to affect the rest of us.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

James_C said:


> Just had a quick scan through them.
> I've no doubt that if some, if not all of these suggestions are implemented then we'll see a LOT of men being forced to go ashore.
> The MCA will then be duly mystified as to where all the Seafarers went.
> I wonder how much they intend to charge for such a medical, at the moment it's £80 a go, and looking through some of these tests it'll probably end up costing a lot more!


The previous regulations already have - an awful lot of folk are failing, you can probably guess already who has disappeared from our former company because of this


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Cough, pee in a bottle, can you hear my wris****ch and, oh, are you still warm. Happy days before the people not affected decided to affect the rest of us.


Made me laugh this one . I had my medical at Mann Island the Doctor was like something out of the Doctor in the House films, nearly fell out of me chair when he held the wris****ch to my ear. He also gave me an absolutely enthralling talk about the dangers of loose women in foreign ports and certain ailments they are prone to, I think he was getting a bit excited by it.(Jester)


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I used the same, rather aged and eccentric GP for many years for my medicals. He reminded me of some kind of gentle old absent minded professor, a great old geezer whose practice seemed to be held together by his secretary and Practice Nurse.
Once when I booked a medical, I turned up on a weekday afternoon and was shepherded into the waiting room. In there was about a dozen women all with rather swollen bellies, all of whom were looking rather strangely at me.
He'd booked me in for a medical in the middle of an Ante-natal clinic!


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to say at the outset that this tale happened after I left the China and might be verified by Pat K or John Mac.

Prior to sailing FG all the crowd were subjected to medicals by the company Doctor who incidentally to set the scene sported a toupee, cuban heels and drove a Sunbeam Talbot. The waiting room in Odyssey work adjacent to Greenwood / Capt Gepps office was of funnel Blue linoleum bordered in black. There was a AH house flag as a motif in the middle. A certain Lampy went in for his medical where he was asked the usual (colour of Urine etc) and the answers were always the same 'I'm fine'. A chit was signed by the Doctor handed to the Lampy where he took his leave and headed in the direction of the queue waiting to see Ronnie Symes (Capt) for standby pay.
As he transited the waiting room he collapsed (on top of the flag..so the story goes) when a few of the crowd ran to his assistance and fearing the worst immediately called the Doctor. The Doctor on seeing the inert body on the floor in front of him started feeling around the Lampy's **** end when one of the crowd reminded him that his heart was located elsewhere to which the Doctor replied' To hell with his heart, where’s that chit I just signed’.

Pat, John ?????

Brgds

Bill


----------



## am011k5786 (Apr 5, 2009)

Leith pool doctor,asked a few questions about your health,looked at your teeth,eyesight read the board and a page from a book he had stuck on a bit of hardboard,never got passed the first four words THE TREES THE TREES.thats fine passed,and it was the same everytime you went for a medical. A.M.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

In 1965, I wrote to a box number in Liverpool who wanted an R/O for a general cargo ship. They wrote back immediately saying I had the job at £110 a month (At that time, I was on £68 a month), subject to medical. They enclosed the medical form requesting that "I" should fill it in immediately and return it. It had the question:

Are you medically fit for sea service in any part of the World? Yes/No.

Cross out what is not applicable!

I declined the job and two days later, the ship was in the news following a collison in the English Channel!

I joined B & C instead!

Bob


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't know if it's true but I heard a story about a certain doctor who would order seaman undergoing a medical to roll up their trouser legs. Apparently he passed an AB as 'fit for sea service' who had a false leg and stated that he would never get caught out again.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Ray, that was a doctor in Aberdeen, passed a guy off the stand by boats fit for sea and he had a wooden leg, it happend a good few year ago but the story still gets told, I've sailed with a few Aberdeen lads and they say its true, rumour has it that it was the ex Aberdeen pool doctor who passed him, which may well be true, I had a medical in the Aberdeen pool back in the early 80's, my eye test consisted of knowing the difference between a sheet of red and green paper and reading 3 lines out of the bible!!


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

#8

Bill.

Yes, that true story featured highly in the annals of the China and was propogated many many times. It was before my time but well do***ented. The "doctor" in question used to lecture me about the effects of wearing nylon shirts (very popular at the time because of their "wash & go" non iron qualities.) Cannot remember why he was so concerned though. It might have been that they were not as white as befitting the requirement of the company.

Fyffes (United Fruit) was another outfit that had their own quack.

BW

J


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Paddt Hendersons had a bosun with a wooden leg, John Harvey. I sailed with him on an ED ship and the mate reckoned he was one of the best bosuns he'd come across. I saw him go aloft on many occasions.

Derek


----------

